# Ich habe da mal ne Frage...



## Maireen (18. Juli 2007)

Weiß jemand etwas darüber ob schon sowas wie ne kleine Datanbank für Rezepte geplant ist?
Ich überlege schon seit längerem ob ich ne Rezeptsammlung ausarbeiten soll oder nicht. Für meine Sippe habe ich schon eine kleinere Version aufgebaut aber nur die einfachen Rezepte. Idealer wäre es natürlich wenn man direkt dazu packt welche Rohstoffe man dafür benötigt und was daraus entsteht.
Wenn ich ne HP hätte würde ich mich wohl daran probieren, aber hab ich leider nicht und ne Sammlung in nen Post zu knallen ist..naja nicht wirklich von Nutzen.
Also sollte jemand wissen ob sowas in Planung ist ob, wir das später machen können oder die buffies selbst kann ja mal ein kurzes Statement abgeben.
Dankescheen!


----------



## Myronn (18. Juli 2007)

Dass es konkret geplant ist glaube ich nicht. Aber wenn es Sinn macht? Why not? 

@Crowley & Co was haltet ihr denn davon?

Viele Grüße
Uwe


----------



## -bloodberry- (18. Juli 2007)

Mir ist auch nicht bekannt, dass so etwas von buffed aus geplant ist.

Wäre aber mal stark dafür, dass sich die Forum-Community mal mit den buffed-Leuten zusammentut und vielleicht eine eigene Sektion auf der Hauptseite aufmacht (im HDRO-Bereich natürlich).
Denn mir fallen spontan schon einige Threads ein, die sich auch auf der Hauptseite gut machen würde, aufgrund einiger besserer Design-Möglichkeiten würden sich diese dort sogar besser machen.

Als Anregung zur Rezepte-Datenbank empfehle ich mal diese Seite.


----------



## Maireen (18. Juli 2007)

Ja Rezept-Datenbank ist auch nur eine meiner tausend Ideen *g* Wie gesagt ich habe viele Ideen und Vorstellungen, aber sowas einfach in nen Thread klatschen is halt blöd. Ganz davon ab das ich design und programmiertechnisch nicht die Höchstbegabteste bin. *g*

Also ich glaube auf jeden Fall das das gut ankommen wird. Ich kenne ig einige die ständig fragen ob buffed.de schon Erweiterungen im Datenbankbereich plant.


----------



## -bloodberry- (18. Juli 2007)

Wer von buffed.de ist denn zuständig für den HDRO-Bereich der Website?


----------



## Maireen (23. Juli 2007)

die haben grade viel zu tun...aber irgendwann demnächst wird schon jemand hier vorbeidackeln. Wenn nicht müssen wir sie mit Kuchenstückchen hierher locken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ZAM (24. Juli 2007)

Ohje - ganz übersehen. Ich schreibs mit in die Liste. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Maireen (24. Juli 2007)

fein gemacht kleines Zamhühnchen *tätschel*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aurengur (26. Juli 2007)

Rezeptdatenbank wäre nicht schlecht, vorallem macht es ja sinn den "Neueinsteigern" zumindest bei HDRO zu zeigen, was die Berufe dann im späteren Spielverlauf Explizit bringen^^


----------



## Derida (26. Juli 2007)

Aurengur schrieb:


> Rezeptdatenbank wäre nicht schlecht, vorallem macht es ja sinn den "Neueinsteigern" zumindest bei HDRO zu zeigen, was die Berufe dann im späteren Spielverlauf Explizit bringen^^



hu, ein neues Gesicht ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aurengur (26. Juli 2007)

Jup, bin heute mal mit Leserechten ausgestattet worden, kann aber noch nichts bearbeiten, weil mir die Links noch fehlen denke mir aber, dass ich die auch noch bekommen werde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



btw. Albert der Name und ein Ösiländer (ich weis, es ist schlimm) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

